# au secours, je n'arrive pas à lire de la vidéo sur le net avec mac os X!!!!!



## cantal (14 Novembre 2006)

*Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouvelle dans votre forum, pouvez vous m'aider je n'arrive pas à franchir un barrage voila ce qu'il s'affiche lorsque je suis sur le web et que j'essaie d'écouter la radio en direct ou lire de ichir video sur le net

Une partie du contenu de cette page requiert un module externe Internet non supporté par Safari. Il se peut que lapplication Lecteur Windows Media soit capable dafficher ce contenu. Voulez-vous essayer ?* 

Voila si quelqun connait la solution à mon problème,
il sera béni  

à très vite j'espère


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur MacG&#233;  

Si c'est une vid&#233;o au format Windows Media (WMV) sans DRM, je te sugg&#232;re d'installer Flip4Mac.

&#199;a fournira les codecs n&#233;cessaires pour que Quicktime lise la vid&#233;o (en local, ou sur le net via Safari).


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Novembre 2006)

Pour info, les formats support&#233;s par Flip4Mac sont indiqu&#233;s ici .


----------



## bompi (14 Novembre 2006)

Pour info, il eut mieux valu poster dans Internet, par exemple => je d&#233;place.

Bienvenue dans nos forums


----------



## jerlaboule (15 Novembre 2006)

bonjour
je viens d'installer wmv et flip4mac mais je n'arrive toujours pas a lire les videos sur le net , ça me dit que la video contient des type mime et que je peut pas les lire , que faire?


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Novembre 2006)

... Il faudrait encore savoir de quel type mime il s'agit ...

Aurais-tu un exemple de lien vers une vid&#233;o qui ne marche pas &#224; nous donner ?


----------



## jerlaboule (15 Novembre 2006)

voila le lien 
http://www.abrutis.com/video.php?id=2224


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Novembre 2006)

... Chez moi, j'ai quelques probl&#232;mes au d&#233;marrage pour lire la vid&#233;o. Je dois attendre quelques secondes avec une image blanche avant de voir appara&#238;tre quelques chose. Mais en repartant ensuite du d&#233;but, &#231;a fonctionne correctement...

Questions:
- arrives-tu &#224; lire la vid&#233;o &#224; partir de son lien direct : http://88.191.11.164/videohumour548/cricket.wmv ?
- arrives-tu &#224; lire la vid&#233;o si tu la t&#233;l&#233;charges pr&#233;alablement sur ton disque dur ?


----------



## jerlaboule (15 Novembre 2006)

de ton lien , la video se telecharge sur le bureau et j'arrive a la lire , mais je ne sais meme pas comment on fait por enregistrer a partir du site.


----------



## cantal (15 Novembre 2006)

Voici le message qui s'affiche

QuickTime version 6.5.1 or later is required to run Flip4Mac WMV Player.

Voila plusieurs jours que j'essaye un peu tout et je commence tout juste à utiliser l'outil maccintosch et je suis en train réellement de reconsidérer cet achat.

Car je suis PERDU 

merci pour vos réponse

exemple d'echec je vais sur le site de france inter ecouter en direct et c'est impossible

comme a chaque fois, réponse identique quand j'essai de visionner une video sur le net

_La page France Inter contient des donnés de type MIME application/x-mplayer2, mais vous ne possédez pas de module externe capable de gérer ce type MIME. Un module externe est peut-être disponible sur cette page : 

http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=windows&sbp=mediaplayer&ar=Media&sba=Plugin&

Souhaitez-vous afficher cette page ?_

Voila,, donc je sens que je vais abandonner
si vous avez une réponse à mon problème pourriez vous me l'expliquer sans trop de jargon informatique car je ne comprend pas tout 

merci encore à tous
anais


----------



## xavier25 (15 Novembre 2006)

Je vais tenter de vous aider.
Sur internet, on rencontre plusieurs formats de fichiers vidéos.
Votre mac lit certaines d'entre elles par défaut, d'autres non. Il faut alors utiliser un plug in pour que votre navigateur puisse lire ces vidéos.

J'ai été sur le site  France Inter pour écouter la radio en direct et cela fonctionne.
Pas par la fenetre que le site France Inter vous propose car elle est compatible uniquement Windows mais par votre logiciel Quick Time (le Q bleu dans vos applications) qui doit se lancer automatiquement et jouer le contenu automatiquement après quelques instants de chargement.

Votre mac est beaucoup plus simple que n'importe quel ordinateur que vous avez pu utiliser, et j'espère que vous vous en rendrez rapidement compte. Ce forum est là pour ça en tout cas. Bonne écoute.


----------



## xavier25 (15 Novembre 2006)

De plus, il est possible que vous devez installer le plug in gratuit Flip4mac disponible &#224; : 
http://www.infos-du-net.com/telecharger/Flip4Mac,0301-4071.html

1- cliquez sur t&#233;l&#233;charger
2- double cliquez sur le fichier t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; pr&#233;sent sur votre bureau
3- double cliquez sur l'icone pour l'installer
4- Suivez les instructions (suivant, suivant, accepter...) et cliquer sur terminer
5- retourner sur france inter. Bonne &#233;coute (bis).


----------



## jerlaboule (15 Novembre 2006)

ça ne fonctione toujours pas sur le site abrutis.com, j'ai une fenetre blanche mais rien ne se lance


----------



## cantal (15 Novembre 2006)

Voila, quicktime ne se lance jamais comment faire pour qu'il s'ouvre quand j'ai besoin de lui?

J'ai installé VLC, ne rentrent ils pas en conflit? Question probablement stupide je l'entend!!!

pour Flip4mac j'ai une version de mac qui est trop recente pour l'installer! j'ai essayer 400 fois....

Au fait je telecharge plein de chose et en fait je sais pas trop ou ça va , ni meme e qu'il faut faire pour les enlever?

Merci beaucoup;

autres question: Amsn c'est bien ou pas, je l'ai installé et il me semble qu'il ne marche pas tres bien exemple la webcam qui ne se lance pas!

remerci

Anais 
une macagalérienne


----------



## xavier25 (15 Novembre 2006)

Que de question ! ;-) Pas de panique.
Pour ouvrir quick time, s&#233;l&#233;ctionnez le dans votre dossier applications.
VLC est u nautre lecteur de vid&#233;os. Pas de conflits possible. Vous pouvez d&#233;terminer lequel s'ouvre en priorit&#233; pour chaque type de fichier :
- clique droit sur votre fichier
- lire les infos
- toujours ouvrir avec...
- VLC

Tous les fichiers du m&#234;me format s'ouvriront avec ce lecteur.

Vos fichiers t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; vont par d&#233;faut sur votre bureau. Il est possible qu'ils aillent dans votre dossier documents. Pour v&#233;rifier, allez dans le menu Safari ou Firefox de votre navigateur (&#224; c&#244;t&#233; du menu pomme) et cliquez sur pr&#233;f&#233;rences.

AMSN y'en a qui aiment d'autres non, personnellement je conseille les logiciels suivants :
- chats msn, aim, aol, yahoo texte uniquement : adium
- chat msn avec video : amsn mais instable
- chats audio / videos : skype 2.0 est la r&#233;f&#233;rence pour des conversations audio/videos sans probl&#232;me.


----------



## cantal (15 Novembre 2006)

Encore un probleme maintenant avec quicktime
Le message 


_L'application Quick time player a aquitté inopinement 

Mac OS X et les autres applications n'ont pas été affectés.

Cliquez sur Relancer pour ouvrir à nouveau l'application. Cliquez sur Rapport pour avoir plus de détails ou pour envoyer un rapport à Apple._

Faut il que j'en telecharge un en forme...

Ce message m'apparait souvent sur mon mac 
l'aapllication xxxxx a quitté inopinement....ça m'inquiete

Je n'ai pas d'antivirus aurait il attrapper froid?
faut il que je telecharge un antivirus au fait? c'est mieux? oulalalaa j'y connais vraiment au monde de mac

Merci en tt cas pour votre aide bien sympathique

anais


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Novembre 2006)

Aucune crainte &#224; avoir en ce qui concerne les virus.

Par contre, comme il s'agit de plantages qui reviennent souvent, il serait bien de r&#233;parer les autorisations et de lancer les scripts de maintenance. Tu peux le faire facilement avec l'utilitaire Maintenance (le petit fr&#232;re du fameux Onyx).

Si &#231;a persiste apr&#232;s &#231;a, il est possible qu'il y ait un probl&#232;me avec un logiciel (bogue, erreurs dans les donn&#233;es mal support&#233;es, fichier endommag&#233 qui n&#233;cessiterait une mise-&#224;-jour, une r&#233;paration ou une r&#233;installation.


----------



## jerlaboule (16 Novembre 2006)

salut
pour moi , ça y est , c'est ok pourtant je n'ai rien changé depuis hier , peut etre le fait de l'avoir eteint cette nuit.


----------

